# Virtual Bingo



## beverly85 (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi All, I am new-ish to Senior Forums. I play virtual bingo tomorrow at 10am PST/ 1pm EST if y'all want to join. We use Highway61 to play. You don't have to register or anything, just go to www.highway61.co at the time above, and enter the Bingo room!


----------



## beverly85 (Aug 13, 2020)

Oh I forgot, you can use this to create a card for yourself: https://bingobaker.com/play/1228516


----------

